# My dog ate grapes! Help!



## TheNightOwl (Sep 27, 2009)

I had NO idea grapes were toxic to dogs so I shared my grapes with my 15 week old 30 lb English Bulldog puppy today. My husband told me they were toxic so I looked it up online and it's true! I made him throw them up and I'm pretty sure they all came out in the vomit and I also made him eat burnt toast but I am so worried about him! I was wondering if anyone has any advice for me...he seems to be doing fine but I'm still worried....

p.s. he ate approx 4-5 grapes


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Why didn't you call your local e-vet and ask what to do? Making a dog throw up sometimes isn't the best thing. This is where you need to call a VET not be on the internet asking for help.


----------



## maleko (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about 4 or 5 grapes, Now if he ate a whole box of raisons......


----------



## TheNightOwl (Sep 27, 2009)

I researched vet info on what to do in this situation and THAT's why I induced vomiting and made him eat the toast. I know that a vet is the best place to look for answers but I wanted to see if maybe someone else has come across this same issue before...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I must agree that probably wasn't the best thing to do (inducing vomiting), but 4-5 grapes wouldn't have hurt him any.

For future reference in regards to CHOCOLATE (because you never know), milk chocolate generally is not harmful to dogs. My 80 lb GSD would have to ingest a lot of milk chocolate in order to even get sick. It is bakers chocolate and dark chocolate you really have to watch. Milk chocolate is relatively low in theobromine (what kills the dog). Should the dog eat it often? No, but if he got into a bag of Hershey's kisses mostly he'd just have a stomach ache.

Also, dogs can consume white chocolate because it's not chocolate at all ^_^


----------



## TheNightOwl (Sep 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I must agree that probably wasn't the best thing to do (inducing vomiting), but 4-5 grapes wouldn't have hurt him any.
> 
> For future reference in regards to CHOCOLATE (because you never know), milk chocolate generally is not harmful to dogs. My 80 lb GSD would have to ingest a lot of milk chocolate in order to even get sick. It is bakers chocolate and dark chocolate you really have to watch. Milk chocolate is relatively low in theobromine (what kills the dog). Should the dog eat it often? No, but if he got into a bag of Hershey's kisses mostly he'd just have a stomach ache.
> 
> Also, dogs can consume white chocolate because it's not chocolate at all ^_^


Thanks for the advice about the chocolate, but I already knew that. The reason I induced vomiting was that every article I read regarding grape consumption said to make the dog throw up asap so that none of the grapes get digested and release their toxins and damage my pup's kidneys....


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

TheNightOwl said:


> I researched vet info on what to do in this situation and THAT's why I induced vomiting and made him eat the toast. I know that a vet is the best place to look for answers but I wanted to see if maybe someone else has come across this same issue before...


You RESEARCHED, not everything on the internet is correct. This is why calling a VET is the RIGHT thing to do. Would you eat something harmful an jump on the internet or call 911? Calling a 24hr vet is calling 911 for your pet. The Internet isn't always correct.

When your pets health could be or is in immediate danger, do not go to a forum for help. Call a vet.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

A few grapes won't hurt your dog. If it was more than 10 just give the vet a call and he'll prob tell you it's not a really big deal either. 

Truffles ate grapes for a whole year before we found out dogs can't eat them! And she's perfectly fine although we've stopped feeding it.


----------



## TheNightOwl (Sep 27, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> You RESEARCHED, not everything on the internet is correct. This is why calling a VET is the RIGHT thing to do. Would you eat something harmful an jump on the internet or call 911? Calling a 24hr vet is calling 911 for your pet. The Internet isn't always correct.
> 
> When your pets health could be or is in immediate danger, do not go to a forum for help. Call a vet.


Sure. Calling a vet is the best thing to do and the internet isn't always right but it was the first thing I thought of at the time, so give me a break. At least I didn't just sit there and do nothing. I was just interested in advice and such from others...


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

your dog should be fine. as long as your dog didn't ingest anything caustic or too acidic inducing vomiting won't really hurt.

i had to do it to little Bikhi a few weeks ago when i thought she might have eaten mouse poisoning. she hadn't but i wasn't sure. 

don't worry about it.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog ate a ton of chocolate cookies and the vet told me to make him throw up. You did the right thing. I am sure the amount he ate was safe, but better to err on the side of caution and get them out of his tummy. It is stuff that is caustic that shouldn't be thrown up again because of the danger of burning the esophagus as it comes back up. Food is not in that category of substances.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Also, dogs can consume white chocolate because it's not chocolate at all ^_^


Really?! I had no idea. What is it then?



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Truffles ate grapes for a whole year before we found out dogs can't eat them! And she's perfectly fine although we've stopped feeding it.


My aunt's dog has been eating grapes for 3 years, before I found out and told them to stop. They grow grapes on their property, so their dog gets it a lot. He's 7 years old now and doesn't have any health problems, and I hope his kidneys are okay. I think they're lucky, though, and still keep grapes FAR away from Trent.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

White chocolate is sugar, cocoa butter, and milk solids ^_^


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_chocolate


----------

